# unable to logon



## gillycuddy (Jun 12, 2014)

my hp laptop wont allow me to logon says 'the user profile service failed the logon' it will not accept my password. reset password says 'this feature requires removable media, such as floppy disc or usb flash drive. don't understand nor have either of those things is there a way to bypass this and allow a new password to be set up to obtain usage


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ordinarily we are not allowed to assist with bypassing passwords as we cannot determine original intent.

In addition, this thread does not seem like it belongs in the "Windows Server" section.

I have asked a moderator to stop by.


----------



## gillycuddy (Jun 12, 2014)

understand problem may have been caused by a driver mistakenly being removed. Friend was 'tidying up + uninstalling unwanted programmes'


----------



## gillycuddy (Jun 12, 2014)

no problem will take it to pc world tomorrow thanks theshooter93


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome.

I'm sure a moderator will be by soon to make the final call. If they give the green light for your case I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's Microsoft's You receive a "The User Profile Service failed the logon error message. That may apply to Windows Server, depending on what version.


----------

